# Russischer Geschäftsmann in Moskau inhaftiert



## catch23 (17 Juni 2013)

Der "Russische Geschäftsmann" P.V. wurde nach Angaben des namhaften Cybercrime-Experten Brian Krebs in Moskau inhaftiert.
Die Personalie P.V. interessiert leider in Deutschland kaum jemanden...
Aber hier wurde ich fündig
http://insidersknowledge.com/nachrichten/361-07-jun-2013


> Brian Krebs berichtet dass P.V., der Gründer von ChronoPay, einer russischen Bezahlplattform, wegen Zeugeneinschüchterung verhaftet wurde. V. steht derzeit vor Gericht unter Verdacht gezielt Hacker rekrutiert zu haben um Angriffe auf Assist, den größten Konkurrenten von ChronoPay durchgeführt zu haben. Im aktuellen Fall habe V. einen Zeugen in seinem Prozess angerufen und ihm "finanzielle Unterstützung" angeboten


 
Ältere (und möglicherweise inhaltlich nicht mehr ganz zutreffende) deutsche Fundstellen:
http://blogs.technet.com/b/germany/...-verhaftet-scareware-finanzdienstleister.aspx

s.a. "Mac Defender"
http://www.macnotes.de/2011/08/05/mac-defender-gefahr-gebannt-vermuteter-entwickler-verhaftet/


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2013)

Ei kuck
http://offshoreleaks.icij.org/nodes/28498


----------

